# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  Απολογισμός!

## socrates

Παίδες είναι εδώ και κάτι μήνες που ξεκινήσαμε αυτή την προσπάθεια!

Ολοι συμφωνήσαμε ότι θα ήταν κάτι καλό και ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να το προσπαθήσουμε. Ο κάθε ένας από εμάς δήλωσε την θεματολογία που τον ενδιαφέρει και συμφωνήσαμε να παραδώσουμε κάποιο δείγμα δουλειάς. Ταυτόχρονα έγιναν και κάποιες κινήσεις ώστε να μπορούμε να διοχετεύσουμε τα κείμενα μας σε έντυπη μορφή μέσω της συνεργασίας μας με το PC Magazine, όπως και έγινε.

Απο εκεί και πέρα όμως το θέμα κάπου σκάλωσε! Δεν υπήρχε ροή κειμένων από τουςς συμμετέχοντες και χωρίς περιεχόμενο δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα. Τι πιστεύετε ότι δεν πηγε καλά? Γιατί ενώ είμαστε καλοί από ιδέες όταν φτάνουμε στην υλοποίηση κολλάμε; Σώζεται η κατάσταση ή πρέπει να κάνουμε drop το project;

----------


## socrates

Κανεις;

----------


## NetTraptor

Άσε ρε Σωκράτη… τα ίδια και τα ίδια… κλείστε την ενότητα και το project Να τελειώνουμε και με αυτή τη ντροπή…

----------


## socrates

Ιωσήφ, είναι γεγονός ότι όταν θέλουμε να καταφέρουμε κάτι στο τέλος κουτσά στραβά το κάνουμε. Επίσης όμως είναι γεγονός ότι στο τέλος λίγοι τραβάνε το κουπί και μόνο αφού υπάρχει πίεση!

Ο εθελοντισμός έχει αυτά τα χαρακτηριστηκά τα οποία όμως γνωρίζω και γι' αυτό όταν ξεκινήσαμε ανέφερα τη λέξη δέσμευση (ή καλύτερα την λέξη αυτό-δέσμευση αφού δεν μπορούμε και δεν πρέπει να κυνηγάμε τον καθένα).

Αν παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει ακόμα θέληση και κάποιοι απο εμάς αυτο-δεσμευτούμε ότι θα δώσουμε έργο (σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα) κάτι μπορεί να γίνει. Αλλιώς καλή η προσπάθεια αλλά καλύτερα τα μπάνια!

----------


## acoul

Τη Τρίτη είχα κανονίσει το πρώτο ραντεβού για τη κάλυψη του κόμβου stafan το οποίο δεν έγινε λόγω του ότι προέκυψε κάτι στον Σταμάτη τελευταία στιγμή. Από τη μεριά μου όσο το επιτρέπει ο χρόνος, θα το προχωρήσω το θέμα με μία κάλυψη - αναφορά σε backbone κόμβο του AWMN το μήνα. Όποιος θέλει να συμμετέχει είναι ευπρόσδεκτος.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Θέλτε να βγάλουμε το TCP/IP tutorial σε κομμάτια στο Λ-Αμδα ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Θέλω να καταλάβω αλλά δεν μπορώ… όλα τα παραπάνω τι νόημα έχουν και κατά πόσο ενδιαφέρουν έναν αναγνώστη… δεν λέω… αλλά προσωπικά χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανένα… με αφήνουν λίγο αδιάφορο σαν χρηστή του AWMN. Πόσο μάλλον αν πάμε να τα προωθήσουμε στο PCM… όχι ότι είναι αναγκαίο… αλλά επειδή ειπώθηκε.

Δεν θέλω να μάθω για την ταράτσα κανενός από την στιγμή που έχω γυρίσει 100… περισσότερο με ενδιαφέρει να παίζει το ρημάδι το ρουτέρι (και για αυτό έχω βρεθεί σε πολλές ταράτσες κατά καιρούς) και ας είναι και υποβρύχιο… Έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι έχεις μια μανία με τους προβολείς και που στρέφονται… Δουλειά να γίνεται… και άμα είναι για γλείψιμο ή ανύψωση αγοράζουμε ένα magnum…
Άλλωστε στις ενότητες των BB υπάρχουν άφθονες φωτο και πληροφορίες για κάθε κόμβο. Τώρα βέβαια εγώ δεν έχω ούτε μια φωτο από δικό μου κόμβο (Και πάω και για τον 5ο ο κακομοίρης..)… άρα είμαι καλός υποψήφιος ε?

Για το TCP/IP… ναι καλό είναι… αλλά πόσο βαθιά θα πάει για να δούμε πόσο ενδιαφέρον μπορεί να γίνει… και να βοηθήσουμε κιόλας.

Παιδιά εγώ λέω να μην το παιδεύουμε και πολύ… έχει ξεθωριάσει… Απλά να είστε standby με περισσότερη όρεξη και μυαλό όταν ξαναπαρουσιαστεί η (πανάρχαια πια) ιδέα από κάποιον φωστήρα … ας τον υποστηρίξουμε και ας το αφήσουμε να νομίζει ότι είναι φωστήρας… φτάνει να έχει χρώμα η προσπάθεια εκείνη την φορά και νόημα…

Λες να είναι η συννεφιά που με έχει ρίξει τόσο? Μπααααα  ::

----------


## socrates

Επειδή έργο δεν βλέπω αλλά ούτε διάθεση... αποσύρω την συμμετοχή μου απο αυτό το project!

Μια πρόταση σε όποιον θέλει να βοηθήσει με άλλο τρόπο, είναι να συμμετέχει στην δημιουργία και οργάνωση εκπαιδευτικού περιεχόμενου στο http://www.wlearn.awmn! Έχω κάνει την αρχή αλλά κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## GeoSava

Καλησπέρα... Socrates σήμερα είδα τα τελευταία post για το Λ-ΑΜΔΑ.

Είχα να μπώ στο Forum περίπου ένα μήνα λόγω πολλών υποχρεώσεων.

Ήθελα απλά να πώ ότι προσωπικά δεν ασχολήθηκα καθόλου με το project πέρα απο τον αρχικό ενθουσιασμό γιατί ούτε πολύ κινητικότητα είδα + ότι έμπλεξα με προσωπικές δουλειές.

Είναι κρίμα μια τόσο καλή ιδέα να μην προχωρήσει.

Εάν υπάρξει όμως διάθεση ή υπάρχει διάθεση απο κάποια άτομα εγώ μπορώ να συμμετέχω όσο βέβαια με αφήσουν και οι Στρατιωτικές μου υποχρεώσεις που πλησιάζουν.  ::  

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## acoul

Θα προχωρήσει το έργο, απλά το υπομονή και επιμονή ισχύει και εδώ !!!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

GeoSava, η εποχή του Ε.Σ. είναι ότι καλύτερο να αρθρογραφείς, μην αφήσεις την ώρα σου εκεί να πάει χαμένη. Μετά το Κέντρο θα έχεις πολύ χρόνο και βέβαια καθόλου όρεξη. 
Αν τα καταφέρεις πάντως θα δεις ότι "αποδρας"από το χακί.  ::  

Σου μιλάω εκ πείρας.

----------

